# cookie recipe



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

https://pizzazzerie.com/featured/cream-cheese-cookies/

I made these cookies yesterday and my granddaughter asked me to make more. These cookies are soft and taste amazing. I will add these to my Christmas cookie tins.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you! They look like little tea cakes. I'll be making a batch.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

You're welcome, they are delicious.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

They do sound nice.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> They do sound nice.


Hope you can try them some day.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Great recipe, thanks!


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Woodstockgranny said:


> Great recipe, thanks!


You're welcome. Enjoy


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you! Another recipe saved to my cookie file.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Capri18 said:


> Thank you! Another recipe saved to my cookie file.


you're welcome, make them soon so you can enjoy.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

8Linda said:


> https://pizzazzerie.com/featured/cream-cheese-cookies/
> 
> I made these cookies yesterday and my granddaughter asked me to make more. These cookies are soft and taste amazing. I will add these to my Christmas cookie tins.


Thank you so much for the recipe, they sound delicious, I love anything with almond flavor!!!!!!!
Marly


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Marly said:


> Thank you so much for the recipe, they sound delicious, I love anything with almond flavor!!!!!!!
> Marly


You're welcome, I love the almond flavoring, too. I am baking these today for the second time.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

These look great! Thanks for sharing


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

gjz said:


> These look great! Thanks for sharing


You're welcome, enjoy. My whole family loves these cookies


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I'm looking forward to making those cookies next week. Thank you for the reicipe


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I have bookmarked the page. I think this will be Christmas cookies I will make. Yummmmmmm thanks


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Your welcome, hope you all enjoy the cookies like my family does.


----------



## HadleyP25 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

